# No bill vs. No charge



## sorcha48 (Jan 5, 2011)

We have a choice of No bill or No charge.  On a superbill, is it better to use NB or NC?


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 5, 2011)

Why?  When would you not bill or charge a patient?  Be careful as there are circumstances when this is not allowed.


----------



## sorcha48 (Jan 6, 2011)

The superbills are for Medicare patients.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 6, 2011)

I am still unclear as to why there would ever be a need for a no charge.


----------



## sorcha48 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was unsure as well.


----------



## Lizz B (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't know the specific instance above, however, I know it is common practice to note 'no charge' on a superbill for a patient being seen for a follow-up visit while in global period following surgery.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 11, 2011)

If that is the case then use 99024 with a $0 charge.


----------

